# What Did/Do you do for Lunch?



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

What did you do when it was lunch hour/period...?

I assume most of us, myself included, ran off to the library, and hid there until it was time for the next period...Some times it was closed and I was forced to hide away in the bathroom..

I just cannot go into the lunchroom. Just going near that place gives me so much anxiety. So many loud, outgoing extroverts, screaming and chatting with their friends, eating in front of them, and having a good time...living life....

what about you guys? Where did yall go or what did yall do?


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

In school ,usually i had pity friends that let me sit with them at lunch. Sometimes when they ditched me I'd hide in the library or the bathroom.

At work, I just hid in my car or skipped my lunch breaks.


----------



## P1e2 (Jan 18, 2014)

Lunch was an open period so could go off campus to eat in high school. Sometimes went out to eat with a few friends or walked home to eat or very rarely ate in the cafeteria.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Imbored21 said:


> In school ,*usually i had pity friends that let me sit with them at lunch.* Sometimes when they ditched me I'd hide in the library or the bathroom.
> 
> At work, I just hid in my car or skipped my lunch breaks.


I can relate so much to that. That was basically my situation in middle school....

In high school, there are no more pity friends...Hell, pity doesn't even exist anywhere on the campus....


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

Imbored21 said:


> In school ,usually i had pity friends that let me sit with them at lunch. Sometimes when they ditched me I'd hide in the library or the bathroom.
> 
> At work, I just hid in my car or skipped my lunch breaks.


are you me? I was pitied and allowed to sit at a table as well. :|

at work I eat alone at a table by myself...and try not to get too anxious about how I'm eating. :um


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

SilentLyric said:


> are you me? I was pitied and allowed to sit at a table as well. :|
> 
> at work I eat alone at a table by myself...and try not to get too anxious about how I'm eating. :um


I hate eating with other people around. I always feel like I'm such a sloppy eater compared to anyone else, when I'm not really...


----------



## AnonymousPersonG (Nov 5, 2014)

Go to the library, draw or cry.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Eat and play Magic the gathering with friends


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I'd either go to the library or stand outside eating my food not talking to anyone.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

TabbyTab said:


> Eat and *play Magic the gathering with friends*


Marry me :high5
:love2


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

I had one friend that i would hang out with, he was a loner too. When he didn't show up to school i would either stand alone or walk around the school.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

I would go to the library, go home or my favorite to the art room. It was always dark and lonely and I loved it.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Elementary school: mostly was one of the few students who helped out the lunch ladies. Usually would eat standing in the kitchen with a few other helper students before the lunch ladies would bring out the electric whips to whip us into washing the dishes or put the lunch carts back. 

Middle School: playing pokemon cards on this one pink wooden bench next to our school's bunny petting garden. 

High School: spend time in a meditation club in our school, where we mostly just hide in this one hidden grassy spot next to the school's smelly creek to "meditate" and smoke weed. Apparently the club president's older brother was a dealer. Then I would go back for one more class. Coincidentally, both years I had art class after lunch. I got an A in both those classes.

College: I wake up and have breakfast.


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

High School - Roam the stairwells/stay in the bathroom (only when the library was closed, cause it was actually forbidden to roam the stairwells)

University - Bring food from dining hall back to my dorm room

Study Abroad - buy food from convenience store and eat it in my dorm room

lol my life is so pathetic


----------



## Losti (Aug 23, 2012)

Sit in the lunch room eating my lunch over 10 minutes feeling excluded. Then I read a book in the park for the remaining 20 minutes, wishing someone would just sit next to me and talk to me. :|


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

*Elementary School: *Walk by myself around our baseball field. It was forbidden to go there during lunch because no one could watch you but I would walk the field, in my lonesome, and just stare up at the sky.

*Middle School: *Pity "friends". Whom let me sit there but wouldn't talk to me.

*High School: *Go to the Library and do the morning classes homework. Or go to the restroom and sit in a stall and if anyone would come in, pretend to be sick so I wouldn't have to leave the restroom.

*Work:* Eat a sandwich outside by myself and listen to music.

I can only fathom how college will be should I finally decide to go.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I would just stand by the wall by the front office and wait for the 20mins. to be up. Soaking up sunlight before going back to class.


----------



## littlecupcake (Apr 14, 2015)

Imbored21 said:


> In school ,usually i had pity friends that let me sit with them at lunch. Sometimes when they ditched me I'd hide in the library or the bathroom.
> 
> At work, I just hid in my car or skipped my lunch breaks.


I did something like that :agree


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I eat at my desk so I take walks during my lunch hour. My company pays you if you walk 10,000 steps a day so I walk in my three breaks.

When I was in school, I would hang out with two of my friends. If they weren't at school for the day, I would hang out with the Hispanics.


----------



## Mattsy94 (Feb 11, 2013)

I would go to a shop nearby and then sneak into the prefects' room, even though I wasn't one myself, because my one friend was one and he always hung out in there.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

I sat and ate outside with my "uncool" group of friends. Some of my best high school memories were made on the patio outside the cafeteria. My senior year was lonely though since all my friends had gone off to college or had different lunch times than I had. I retreated to the library more often then.


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

I used to always be in the library, but now i'm mostly sitting with my laptop and eating in the classroom instead.


----------



## teenage wildlife (Jul 26, 2014)

I try to go to the library when I can...if not I just wander around or stay in the bathroom till the bell rings.


----------



## Motivation (Feb 24, 2015)

i would just sit there and pretend im in on a conversation with the people right next to me and constantly look at the clock


----------



## axisfawn (Mar 4, 2015)

elementary school: playground with friends
1st middle school: hallway with emo/weird kids
2nd middle school: caf with weird kids until invited to popular table
1st high school: caf and library with nerds 
2nd high school: hallway with friends/normies from class
work: eat/read in nearby park
uni: eat/read in campus park with friends, or go to gym

The worst were the small groups of friends because if I didn't feel like talking, they felt like pity friends


----------



## Considerate (Aug 5, 2012)

Hide in bathrooms or play basketball out on the courts with a bunch of strangers.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

teenage wildlife said:


> I try to go to the library when I can...if not I just wander around or stay in the bathroom till the bell rings.


I loved eating in the library, there was a little nook with a desk that no one could see and it was a little 30 minute sanctuary every day for lunch. My librarians were cool and understood my situation, do yours sometimes not let you eat there or something?


----------



## teenage wildlife (Jul 26, 2014)

crimeclub said:


> I loved eating in the library, there was a little nook with a desk that no one could see and it was a little 30 minute sanctuary every day for lunch. My librarians were cool and understood my situation, do yours sometimes not let you eat there or something?


There's a super strict 'no eating' policy in the library, so unfortunately yes. I could always eat before I go if I wanted to.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

teenage wildlife said:


> There's a super strict 'no eating' policy in the library, so unfortunately yes. I could always eat before I go if I wanted to.


Same here. And every inch of the place for mine is monitored by librarians. It's also very open, so you can see everyone there.

And so many damn people go their during their lunch periods as well. They're not even shy, the majority of people in there are extroverts who for some reason don't want to go into the lunchroom.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

teenage wildlife said:


> There's a super strict 'no eating' policy in the library, so unfortunately yes. I could always eat before I go if I wanted to.


That's too bad, I think all high schools should allow off-campus lunches, the lunch room is a nightmare for SA/shy/introverted people.


----------



## teenage wildlife (Jul 26, 2014)

iCod said:


> Same here. And every inch of the place for mine is monitored by librarians. It's also very open, so you can see everyone there.
> 
> And so many damn people go their during their lunch periods as well. They're not even shy, the majority of people in there are extroverts who for some reason don't want to go into the lunchroom.


I can relate, sometimes there will be lots of people in the library, many of whom are just talking to their friends. Kind of obnoxious really



crimeclub said:


> That's too bad, I think all high schools should allow off-campus lunches, the lunch room is a nightmare for SA/shy/introverted people.


That would be great. I would actually enjoy lunch instead of having to be so bored during it.


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

I went to Starbucks and sat in a table with a bunch of strangers they were on their computer s but I still felt awkward eating.


----------



## ruthy24 (Apr 7, 2015)

I am in high school. I usually go to the library, the chapel, the music room, or hideout in the bathroom on my lunch. It depends on my mood.


----------



## Lithus the Forsaken Angel (May 5, 2015)

Whenever I was in high school, during my last year I didn't have any friends during my lunch period due to schedule differences, so I would hide in the bathroom. Then, someone thought they would be a comedian and say I was doing drugs in there, so the principal and school cop took me out of class one day and searched my belongings. That was actually amusing to me lol. They asked why I was going there every lunch period, and I didn't wanna say I had social anxiety, so I told them it was too noisy, and they let me camp out in the office during lunch. 

Whenever I was at university, we had a take-out box option at the lunch hall, so I would fill one of those a day up with a lot of calorie-rich foods and have one meal a day.

At work, I would usually go out to my car. Our breaks were only 15 minutes long, so it wasn't too bad. Towards the end of my time working there, I would sit in the break room and talk with one co-worker who trained me when I first got the job.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Lithus the Forsaken Angel said:


> Whenever I was in high school, during my last year I didn't have any friends during my lunch period due to schedule differences, so I would hide in the bathroom. Then, someone thought they would be a comedian and say I was doing drugs in there, so the principal and school cop took me out of class one day and searched my belongings. That was actually amusing to me lol. They asked why I was going there every lunch period, and I didn't wanna say I had social anxiety, so I told them it was too noisy, and they let me camp out in the office during lunch.
> 
> Whenever I was at university, we had a take-out box option at the lunch hall, so I would fill one of those a day up with a lot of calorie-rich foods and have one meal a day.
> 
> At work, I would usually go out to my car. Our breaks were only 15 minutes long, so it wasn't too bad. Towards the end of my time working there, I would sit in the break room and talk with one co-worker who trained me when I first got the job.


Wow....quite the experience you had in high school xD


----------



## Alone in the World (May 3, 2014)

I always hated lunch period when I was in school...

In middle school I had one good friend who was a loner like I was and we ate lunch together every day. 

In high school I did have friends (well, kinda - we never hung out outside of school) who I ate lunch with... some days our schedules didn't line up and I'd eat lunch with random people from class. I guess I was awkward and they felt bad that I had no one else to eat with and they just let me eat with them. Senior year sucked the most - a lot of days towards the end I ate alone and I practically counted the seconds until lunch was over.

In college I'd bring fruit or a snack bar from home. I'd never buy lunch because of my anxiety. The first year I ate alone in the lunch building. I always felt so anxious there and I felt like people were laughing at me, so I eventually started hiding upstairs in the library away from everyone. The few people I actually knew in college stopped seeing me around campus, and the rare times I'd see them they asked where I'd been. Ugh. And the last year of college I started spending my time in empty science labs away from everyone altogether.


----------



## MetroCard (Nov 24, 2013)

Stay with teachers


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

MetroCard said:


> Stay with teachers


Wow, really? That's interesting....
I was thinking of staying with some teachers, because I know during my lunch period, they don't have any classes...But I don't think that they would want some random student of theirs sitting in their class on their phone while they ate and caught up on some grading on stuff...

Plus I'm way too much of a pansy to ask them if it'd be okay...


----------



## something there (Feb 24, 2014)

Early years, I'd sit there and futilely try to contribute to the conversation (usually just sitting there quietly and listening). I never felt able to contribute to any conversations so usually I'd end up just blanking out and staring somewhere in the distance. Last two years of high school, I stopped eating lunch and found somewhere in the hall and did homework or something.


----------



## Eminem97 (May 5, 2014)

as i am doing now and have always done, i find a table that has people at it. i sit there put in my headphones mind my business and dont talk to anyone. although sitting alone at a table sounds nice, when i have done it i then have people staring at me and even worse, approaching me to ask whats wrong.


----------



## EvonneEzell (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm able to go to the lunchroom now, but I keep my head down and secretly go on my phone. I also try to listen to my friends who frequently try to engage me in the conversatio... I say something snarky or sarcastic and then go back to feeling anxious about my life.


----------



## darkhoboelf (Mar 3, 2013)

In high school I sat outside the lunch room in the fetal position.It was the only option that I had. The court yard was small and filled with people. The lunch room had a person at every table. So I had to stay outside the lunch room but the room was a circle and no matter what side the circle I was on there was someone across from me and we kept making eye contact,so I had to put my head in my lap until lunch was over. Then I had to put my head down in class. God, I can still remember the back pain.


----------



## IllmaticJJ (Dec 29, 2013)

iCod said:


> What did you do when it was lunch hour/period...?
> 
> I assume most of us, myself included, ran off to the library, and hid there until it was time for the next period...Some times it was closed and I was forced to hide away in the bathroom..
> 
> ...


in high school i ate lunch in library. in college i go out and eat lunch alone. its weird. most people in my college eat lunch alone and that makes me feel comfortable eating lunch alone


----------



## LaSmalllFry (May 1, 2015)

back at school, I hated going to the cafeteria alone. I wouldn't so much to the point that I would starve or just eat snacks until I could find someone to go with me. I've gone to the cafe before alone and it was the most uncomfortable feeling. Same thing when I go out and eat alone at restaurants. I don't know what to do so I bury my head into my phone. If I go out to eat with someone and they leave the table for a quick second for whatever reason, I bury my face in my phone once again to disguise my anxiety of being alone. When I'm by myself I'm very conscious of the way I chew, my breathing, posture, and if I look awkward.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

When i was in my younger teens i had a friend, so she used to drag me to the lunch room usually. But she skipped school a LOT, so when she wasn't there i just went to the store nearby and ate my lunch behind the store quickly. 

For the past 3 years, i've been on my own so it's been trickier. I have a lot more freedom to be wherever i want during lunch, but i can never find a good place. There aren't any calm cafés nearby or anything like that, and it's too bloody cold to be outside (and too many goodamn seagulls)so I usually just eat in the bathroom. One of my school buildings is always dead, and there's a nice big toilet with a big window sill you can sit on. I've spent most lunches there. And on buses.


----------



## SAaron (May 24, 2015)

My school allows iPad's for research purposes so I take one each lunch period and just say I'm doing revision because I'm behind on some classes I need to catch up on.

-Turn of connected wi-fi
-Install apps
-Play until lunch is over

My lunch is a breeze to allow rest


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

just did work on computer in class while eating. Teacher thought i was the most hardworking of the bunch haha


----------



## thebigofan (Dec 27, 2014)

I had force myself every day to eat in the cafeteria, but now I stopped eating the cafeteria, so it's become very difficult for me to go back in there. Now I eat in the school's chaplain's office, but he's not here every day. The days when he's not at school, I don't eat lunch at all because there is nowhere else except for the cafeteria to eat lunch.


----------



## Ryan90 (Apr 20, 2014)

I did variety of things during lunch. My favorite was when I would leave and go home.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Ryan90 said:


> I did variety of things during lunch. My favorite was when I would leave and go home.


Lol. Nice dude...

If I didn't live over 5 miles away from my school I would totally just walk out during my lunch hour...


----------

